# Gianduja chocolate...can you make it?



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

So the title gives the question away. The reason why I ask is because I have this killer recipe from my prior job that calls for it but my chef doesn't have it in and I am iffy about asking him to order it but soon he will ask me to make something that can go on the bruch menu and this recipe is killer (but I am going to add a little bit of coffee to this chocolatey dessert and serve it with an orange sauce). Also is there a way to make praline paste (I know this may be a beginners question but I don't think he has it in stock either)?


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Last time I made Gianduja it was with a roll grinding machine, very heavy rollers (marble) very strong motor, I am guessing you don't have these. Maybe a local culinary college will let you use their equipment. Otherwise buy it in. If you just want the flavor, you can go buy some pralines (lindt, belgian shells) melt these and use them for a trial, or go to a local chocolate shop that manufactures their own and buy some over the counter?
I seriously doubt it could be manufactured in a food processor, the texture would not be fine enough.
Or, as it is essentially a mixture of nut paste, sugar and chocolate, buy in the praline paste, and use it to make your own gianduja, with praline paste a strong food processor (Robochef) would probably do the job.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

how much of a difference is there between Gianduja and nutella mixed with chocolate i've never tasted Gianduja so i don't know. Just courious.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Between high quality gianduja and nutella there is a world of difference.


----------



## usul9 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey! This is my first post here on ChefTalk!

We make gianduja at our school in a very easy way.

Dark Chocolate Gianduja
225g dark chocolate
225g icing sugar
225 hazelnuts, dark toasted

Grind nuts and 25% of sugar till oily. Add rest of sugar and chocolate (already melted and tempered) and mix till a smooth paste. Table the gianduja untill cold to the touch and beginning to thicken. Spread into frame or mould as desired.

Hopes this help!

PS: Sorry for the recipe being in metric, I know most of you peeps are from America


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

...........and if you don't have a roller mill to process the nuts and sugar to a "paste" then purchase hazelnut paste, most have around 50% sugar. Substitute this for the nuts and sugar above, if necessary you can adjust the recipe further with confectioners sugar (if required).
Worth noting that by the time you stuff around doing this, it becomes cheaper to purchase a block from your local callebaut supplier!!


----------



## retrevr (Sep 18, 2006)

praline paste demo


----------

